# Info about China



## marcus8 (Aug 27, 2005)

Would like to go to China, specifically Beijing.  There were 7 places listed on RCI.  Has anyone been there and if so please let me know where you stayed.  Thanks.
Suzan


----------



## spottie (Oct 14, 2005)

*How about staying in a hotel?*

I came from Beijing originally.  Timeshare is definitely in its infancy in China.  Acutally I am not even aware of its existence until I saw some resort listing on the II directory.  Granted I never stayed in one of those properties since I still have a home in Beijing, I would advise you to stay in a reputable hotel instead. 

Because not many people speak English there, if you choose to stay in one of those timeshare properties, there is a chance that you might not even be able to communicate with the service staff.  I don't know which properties are listed with RCI.  For the one listed with II, I know it is just a apartment complex that's also available for long-term rental.  It's definitely not the timeshare you get used to here in the U.S.

With all the good food in Beijing, you really won't need a kitchen as in a timeshare.  You can easily find a hotel in a downtown area or a location that's easier for touring around.  For those so-called 'timeshares' in Beijing, I am not sure if the location is ideal for tourist.


----------



## ripshion (Nov 6, 2005)

marcus8 said:
			
		

> Would like to go to China, specifically Beijing.  There were 7 places listed on RCI.  Has anyone been there and if so please let me know where you stayed.  Thanks.
> Suzan



If you are thinking about going to China I would definately recommend you schedule a tour with a tour group, you will see much more of the country then by going on your own if you are going there for the first time.  I personally would not travel that far just to stay for a week.  The plane ride alone is about 13 hrs one way from San Fran.  You will need at least 3 weeks to visit all of China by going with a tour group and it is well worth the money in my opinion.  You will visit all the landmarks and will have an experienced guide throughout your tour.  The tour I went on was first class all the way, great food and nice hotels.


----------

